# Water



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Is aquarium water safe for my dogs?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

do u like to drink poop? if he drank some on accident it'll be fine. iwouldnt give it tohim every day as drinking water though


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

sumthinfishy said:


> do u like to drink poop? if he drank some on accident it'll be fine. iwouldnt give it tohim every day as drinking water though


No...but my dogs like to eat it. Besides I try to keep my tanks poop free. Can dogs contract sids? Caused by high nitrtes in drinking water.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

if u can keep your tank "poo free" my hat is off to u, cause u have done the impossible.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If your nitrates, ammonia and nitrites are all zero the water would be safe for the dog.


----------



## jamesjay (Jun 22, 2013)

I have no experienced about aquarium water but i think this water was safe for your dog.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> If your nitrates, ammonia and nitrites are all zero the water would be safe for the dog.


 That water would be safe for anything.



jamesjay said:


> I have no experienced about aquarium water but i think this water was safe for your dog.


Thanks jamesjay. I was a little worried after she started to grow fins.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

smitty814 said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > If your nitrates, ammonia and nitrites are all zero the water would be safe for the dog.
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I think I want to see what tank water does to the wife first. Wish me luck.


----------

